# Service Side Detection System



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I believe the car needs to learn the new sensors, which the dealer can do. 

I might recommend siliconing the living **** out of the modules and the connections, so they can't corrode again - because they will.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, I think the sensors have to be programmed. The dealer can do it, but a mechanic might (if they have the right tools). I'd talk to them before bringing it in, explaining that you need to have those modules reprogrammed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

When I had my left and right sensors replaced the first time the tech used a laptop to program them to the car. 

This week the right sensor stopped working. Going in Monday for another warranty replacement. I have less than a year and a half left of GMPP. Hopefully it fails again during that time.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> When I had my left and right sensors replaced the first time the tech used a laptop to program them to the car.
> 
> This week the right sensor stopped working. Going in Monday for another warranty replacement. I have less than a year and a half left of GMPP. Hopefully it fails again during that time.


Just drive it through a bunch of salt this winter, it'll fail!

This is one of those situations where I know the class-action lawsuit _isn't_ bullshit...I'm hoping something comes of it. I'd love to have ours back, because, you know, we paid for them...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Just drive it through a bunch of salt this winter, it'll fail!
> 
> This is one of those situations where I know the class-action lawsuit _isn't_ bullshit...I'm hoping something comes of it. I'd love to have ours back, because, you know, we paid for them...


I’m not sure - but I’m wondering if GM / or the OEM has gotten tired of all the warranty claims and issued a revised part number?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That would be great if they did...


----------



## cooter2 (Oct 8, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yeah, I think the sensors have to be programmed. The dealer can do it, but a mechanic might (if they have the right tools). I'd talk to them before bringing it in, explaining that you need to have those modules reprogrammed.


Sounds good. I did talk to a dealer today and the guy I talked to was not sure, but based on what I have heard, I'll have to find someone that can do this for less then the dealer......They want $140 just for the diagnostic part. For $120 I can buy the interface online, then just need to see about the software and figuring out how to fix it. If anyone has any insite here that would be great!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hopefully StLouisCPhT sees this. You'll need to buy a subscription from GM, but it will be reasonably affordable.


----------



## dburak (Oct 22, 2018)

I have had the same issue with mine. I have had the module replaced twice under warranty and it has once again failed. Here in Calgary, AB GM charges $588 for the module, then the shop cost is approximately another $140+ dollars. The design and location of the modules was so poorly done.

I asked the dealership how long the modules are warrantied if they are installed under warranty, and was told only as long as the warranty period. If the part fails outside of warranty and is customer pay then there is I believe a one year warranty on the part.

I am so frustrated that you can not pull a fuse or turn off all warnings for this once it has failed. It is such a waste of money to fix only knowing that it WILL fail again.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

This is a very frustrating problem that never seems to end. Here is my history of having them replaced;

Dec-11-2014 (Right Side) 3-year warranty
Jan-22-2015 (Left Side) 3-year warranty

Feb-07-2017 (Right Side) $339.00 (Was able to talk down price)
Feb-09-2017 (Left Side) $226.00 (Was able to talk down price)

Feb-05-2018 (Right Side) 1 year GM part warranty

Now in February of 2019, the harness and left side have to replaced. This will cost $1000! On a car that only has 47,000 miles!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> When I had my left and right sensors replaced the first time the tech used a laptop to program them to the car.
> 
> This week the right sensor stopped working. Going in Monday for another warranty replacement. I have less than a year and a half left of GMPP. Hopefully it fails again during that time.


My left sensor failed a week ago. Dealer was finally able to see me today and told me that the sensor module is on backorder and that they have no idea when the part will come in. 

So including those installed at the factory, this will be three sensors on the left and three sensors on the right, plus two wiring harnesses. My GMPP is paying for itself. 

Was also told that the part number has changed three times - so it looks like GM is trying to solve the problem.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Would be an easy fix, solved simply by sealing the **** things.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Would be an easy fix, solved simply by sealing the **** things.


Apparently, they're having a problem finding an expert that can do that.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

New module kit p/n 84651441 comprising revised wiring harness and modules installed two weeks ago. I was not charged - but I don’t know if it was my GMPP that covered it or under customer satisfaction.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got a letter for this very issue. GM is extending the warranty to 6 years or 80,000 miles on this system. BS if you ask me for owners of '13 model year cars. I unplugged my sensors about 1.5 years ago, as it was shorting out the radio. I'm thinking I'm probably out on years of service. It was a very poorly sealed system.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm curious where they got the 80,000 mile limit. This isn't a "wear" part.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm curious where they got the 80,000 mile limit. This isn't a "wear" part.


They got it from "you're lucky we gave any **** additional coverage". LOL

( the following is not directed at you Chevyguy...)

I don't get this unrealistic expectation of treatment and service that people have developed. 
Sh!t breaks, it comes with coverage to fix it if it breaks too soon. If you want it to have a longer amount of coverage you buy extended coverage. If you don't have any coverage left...You pay to fix it or deal with it being broke. 

Cars had 12month/12000mile warranties not THAT long ago. Grow the fcuk up. 
This society has become rife with whiney, entitled, litigious imbeciles.


----------

